# drivers



## Astasballs (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,

I had a Windows 7 machine(Dell Latitude E6420) that I decided to take back to Windows XP. The current XP system is completely up-to-date and all of my hardware is installed successfully _except_ for a "Mass Storage Controller".
Originally in Windows 7 the Device Manager listed an O2Micro Integrated MMC/SD Controller and a O2Micro Integrated MS/MSPRO Controller. Along with an Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA Raid Controller, this has reappeared in Win XP setup but not the other two devices. I have downloaded and installed drivers for XP for both of these O2 devices, thinking that is what the OS is finding as the Mass Storage Controller, but still no luck.
When I check under properties of the device I see *PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_8231* I have searched and searched for drivers for this device to no avail at all. I have seen posts where other people have installed Dell drivers R291722 to solve this issue but it's a no go for me! 
Would it be possible that someone has seen this before and have a solution for it?? If there is any other information that might help I can provide it. Thanks in advance for the help.

Frustrated!!!!!


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Simple Problem - difficult to find solution!*

Hi Astasballs and welcome to TSF,

Did you try any of the utilities on the drivers page and/or have you included all of the available updates.

Did you install the Chipset Drivers first and then the other drivers?

I did come across this article that will hopefully help. You may need to test a couple of things in BIOS.


----------



## Astasballs (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Simple Problem - difficult to find solution!*

Yeah the Dell site was where I pulled all of my drivers from to be sure I had the correct drivers. I also tried changing settings in the BIOS from that article that you linked to. But when I do that I get a blue screen on boot up and when I switch them back to default it boots correctly. Like it seems so simple...unknown device...get driver...problem solved..but NO!!!!!


----------



## xSORENSENx (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Simple Problem - difficult to find solution!*

You also might want to try uninstalling all the previous drivers that you installed for the device, restart, and then try reinstalling the R291722 driver.

Removing unused device drivers from Windows XP machines | TechRepublic


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Simple Problem - difficult to find solution!*

Have a look at this page too. Intel has a utility that will see if their drivers have an update available. If you originally installed Win XP with your BIOS set to compatible mode (not SATA mode), you may have to force an install of your SATA storage drivers in Windows.


----------



## Astasballs (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Simple Problem - difficult to find solution!*

Thanks for all the help guys. Yeah I have seen the Intel page before and all of the current drivers it says are valid. I would not have changed anything in the BIOS Fred prior to installing XP, how do I force the install of the SATA storage drivers??


----------



## Astasballs (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Simple Problem - difficult to find solution!*

I also tried removing all of the unused drivers and this too made no difference after re-installing the chipset driver.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you didn't change anything in BIOS, I assume your computer is set to run your hard drive in SATA mode (sometimes called RAID mode, etc.). You can check your BIOS setup screen and see what your options are. A force install is manually going through the Update Driver process and manually selecting the hardware and drivers you want to install, w/o letting Windows search or select it for you.


----------



## Astasballs (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok sorry yes I am doing a force install of drivers, as generally the drivers are exe files from Dell or Intel or O2 Micro that I have tried to install so I am not letting XP search for them. I will try agian to see what other options I have in BIOS but as I said earlier I would get a blue screen upon restart when changing from the default SATA or RAID mode to ATA or AHCI mode and then be able to boot fine when switched back to SATA default in BIOS.


----------

